# Cite Europe evening 31 July



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We are finally starting our holiday on Saturday 31st July and will be spending the first night there.
If anyone will be there we would be happy to say hello. Just knock on the door. Van is as on the avatar, but will be without the car.
Gerry


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

We stopped last Friday on what was presumably the aire as it was signed for motorhomes (at the bus park??), did not stay overnight as were on an evening train - just be aware there were a bunch of assylum seekers hiding in the bushes - kept popping there heads up every so often like meerkats, the occasionally came out and walked across the bottom of the car park but seemed to be more interested in buses or trucks. Some moved there vans to the top of the car park just to be on the safe side. 

Could not believe once we went round and through passport control how close they were to the authorities hiding in the motorhome car park, literaly a small chain link fence away!!! There canteen must have been looking straight at them 8O Maybe they were going to jump the fence in the hours of darkness if they did not get a lift from some unsuspecting vehicle.

Have a good time, derv nice and cheap - 1.12 at Auchan and you get a voucher for 5 euro of a 50 euro and over shop if you fill up with a decent amount of gasoil.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update re Diesel at Auchan, I am on the 0600 from Dover on Saturday and was planning on filling up at Auchan.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Any of you planning to do wine/beer shopping at Tesco in Cite d'Europe may be disappointed.

The staff have been on strike there for 10 days or so.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

b2tus said:


> Any of you planning to do wine/beer shopping at Tesco in Cite d'Europe may be disappointed.
> 
> The staff have been on strike there for 10 days or so.


As far as I was aware, they closed in June, so no point in striking.
Gerry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GerryD said:


> b2tus said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you planning to do wine/beer shopping at Tesco in Cite d'Europe may be disappointed.
> ...


I think that was Sainbury's near Auchan - Tesco still open but threatened with closure hence the strike.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Quite entertaining watching the stowaways trying to gain a ride, we always stay in the coach park by the police station ( they ignore ) , the coach drivers try and prod the stowaways with broom handles .

Loddy


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

pauwilson said:


> derv nice and cheap - 1.12 at Auchan and you get a voucher for 5 euro of a 50 euro and over shop if you fill up with a decent amount of gasoil.


Exactly where is the Auchan in Calais? we missed it last time but will be going again 1 September and stopping in Cite Europe overnight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry. I can't help myself doing this from time to time.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Auchan+Calais

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

DAB.........that is wicked !


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks DAB, bit slow thinking of that wasn't I?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

DAB had to thank you for that, made me smile on a day I wasn't planning to.   

Mandy


----------

